# Hit the Mother-load



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I hit the Mother-load Boys ....... Well at least for 45 days. Back with the guy who uses mesh and durabond on flats and butts ....... I got me a mixer this time though..... 

It figures though..... The peak of Ice fishing season is upon us and work shows up ..... how inconvenient :whistling2:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Thanks to the Big guy upstairs !


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you like the mesh system?


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

use the vario don't need the mesh


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

rock on !! Buddha Provides..


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

fenez said:


> Do you like the mesh system?


Time consuming ..... And now that I have partnered up with a tool guy :whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

mesh on butts too?


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I'm about ready to get back to steady work again to. Just waiting for one contractor to get ready for us, then it looks like several jobs in a row to take us to spring. Maybe a couple days off here and there. I've already logged close to 20 days on the ice this season already, so I'm good on that front lol (but I'll get out a bunch more too)


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> mesh on butts too?


Mesh & Paper on butts ..... His gig ...


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

wnybassman said:


> I'm about ready to get back to steady work again to. Just waiting for one contractor to get ready for us, then it looks like several jobs in a row to take us to spring. Maybe a couple days off here and there. I've already logged close to 20 days on the ice this season already, so I'm good on that front lol (but I'll get out a bunch more too)


I haven't seen any pics on the Shanty about those 20 days


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Stormy_Ny said:


> I haven't seen any pics on the Shanty about those 20 days


I post very little useful fishing information on the Shanty :whistling2: Good or bad is about the extent of it. I do provide as detailed ice/water information I can though.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

well you'll have more empty buckets to sit on later anyway


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I remembered a couple things today ..... I HATE using a Banjo ....Hate it Hate it Hate it...... it has to be the messiest thing to use ever !

It was so cold in there first thing this morning the mud froze solid on the walls. Had to stop ....no heat till 11 am ....First days never go well do they ?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

tomorrow will be better...frozen mud better than no mudd..


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Just finishing up the last of 16 apartments and a couple fire depts.

Starting a house next week and had a call to do a build out in a strip that we framed in about 5 years ago. It's our 3rd store there.

There is still some work my drywall brothers. Give credit to the drywall gremlins.


----------

